# black steel term. fitting



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Anybody ever seen a termination fitting for black steel? I'm stubbing out through brick for a gas grill. Inspector says I have to use a termination fitting for 3/4" black steel. I havn't had a lot of luck so I thought I might check with the guys on 'da zone' :yes:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

A threaded cap....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ya I found diss one.







Hope it helps


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

evan said:


> Anybody ever seen a termination fitting for black steel? I'm stubbing out through brick for a gas grill. Inspector says I have to use a termination fitting for 3/4" black steel. I havn't had a lot of luck so I thought I might check with the guys on 'da zone' :yes:


Nicely ask him where in the code he's quoting from.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you going from csst to blk?


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm coming straight through the wall in black pipe


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You got me bro, I vote cap


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Maybe he wants the quick disconnect fitting attached (if not already)


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Maybe he wants the quick disconnect fitting attached (if not already)


A quick connect as a termination point is against gas code in Canada


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> A quick connect as a termination point is against gas code in Canada


So what's the answer "what is a termination fitting?"


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

why 3/4" , what kinda grill is this? is this a resi house?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

the best thing I've found is to kindly ask them what they are talking about in detail. Call and ask what the F a termination fitting is.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Most all of the Plumbing Codes require gas piping to be tested through the shut-off/gas cock.

I imagine your Inspector wants to see the line air tested through a gas cock in the open position with a plug or nipple and cap in the end of it.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Most all of the Plumbing Codes require gas piping to be tested through the shut-off/gas cock.
> 
> I imagine your Inspector wants to see the line air tested through a gas cock in the open position with a plug or nipple and cap in the end of it.


Like you said except here the equipment must be attached and the gas cock in the off position


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Like you said except here the equipment must be attached and the gas cock in the off position


 It varies from code to code, no doubt about it.

I've had Inspectors turn on their heels and walk out because a gas cock wasn't plugged and in the open position.


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> the best thing I've found is to kindly ask them what they are talking about in detail. Call and ask what the F a termination fitting is.


I agree call and ask wtf.I never heard of such a thing on black iron pipe except for a gas cock , nipple and a cap.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> It varies from code to code, no doubt about it.
> 
> I've had Inspectors turn on their heels and walk out because a gas cock wasn't plugged and in the open position.


Just read this thread in its entirety, and would have to agree with your preceding post. Cock, nipple, cap, signature...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> It varies from code to code, no doubt about it.
> 
> I've had Inspectors turn on their heels and walk out because a gas cock wasn't plugged and in the open position.


I think it's funny because all your proving is the locknut on the valve doesn't leak in the open position 
But like you said they are all different


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I think it's funny because all your proving is the locknut on the valve doesn't leak in the open position
> But like you said they are all different


 I had a Habitat home in Gulfport, MS fail inspection because the appliance wasn't hooked up -- A week later an Inspector failed an inspection in Shreveport, LA because the appliance was hooked up but the gas cock was off.

Same code applied in both places. Go figger.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I had a Habitat home in Gulfport, MS fail inspection because the appliance wasn't hooked up -- A week later an Inspector failed an inspection in Shreveport, LA because the appliance was hooked up but the gas cock was off.
> 
> Same code applied in both places. Go figger.


Was that before or after Mississippi abolished their Licensing Department?

In Shreveport that is a city thing. In Monroe they want no cocks, caps on all stub outs and standing pressure until inspector puts eyes on gauge.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Was that before or after Mississippi abolished their Licensing Department?
> 
> In Shreveport that is a city thing. In Monroe they want no cocks, caps on all stub outs and standing pressure until inspector puts eyes on gauge.


 I'm not sure about Mississippi -- I just checked my license and it's still good through the end of March 2012.

Edit: Should have noted it's a provisional license.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I'm not sure about Mississippi -- I just checked my license and it's still good through the end of March 2012.
> 
> Edit: Should have noted it's a provisional license.


Word is they abolished the department a couple of years back, could be rumors. 

Louisiana wanted to do the same thing but we banded together and the bill got shot down before it hit the State Congress.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Was that before or after Mississippi abolished their Licensing Department?
> 
> In Shreveport that is a city thing. In Monroe they want no cocks, caps on all stub outs and standing pressure until inspector puts eyes on gauge.


Shouldn't you be carving the tenderloin out of a fresh kill right now?!?

How's the season going so far?

Nevermind, how's EVERYTHING, Chad?

Its been too long, brother! I picked up a new cell, PM me if youre interested in the number...

Good luck in the stand brother!!!!!!

UA

:2guns: :shuriken: :tank: 
:gun_bandana: 

:ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: 

If you don't achieve a kill shot on your 1st attempt... you simply :ban: your prey... right? :laughing:

:ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I had a Habitat home in Gulfport, MS fail inspection because the appliance wasn't hooked up -- A week later an Inspector failed an inspection in Shreveport, LA because the appliance was hooked up but the gas cock was off.
> 
> Same code applied in both places. Go figger.


I get crap like that all the time. 
What gets me is like this when either way it's the same thing 
I think here they want the equipment attached to verify actual use as future take offs are not allowed (no tee and plug as ell)


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*term fitting*

this is an example of what he wants but for csst 

i talked him into just putting a split ring to secure the pipe. (even though you could freakin dance on that thing and it wouldnt move as it is)

However, the inspector stuck to his guns and swore up and down that this "termination fitting" exists. He explained it as a flanged f.i.p. x m.i.p. adapter, with the male threads on one side, and female on the other side of the flange

this is a wolf grill, "OG30" 89,000 btu's, 70' run, so i ran 3/4"


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pound a section of wooden broom handle into the pipe with a two pound hammer, it should be fine.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

ogre plumber said:


> I agree call and ask wtf.I never heard of such a thing on black iron pipe except for a gas cock , nipple and a cap.


 Hey Ogre lets see some of your gas piping! :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

evan said:


> this is an example of what he wants but for csst
> 
> i talked him into just putting a split ring to secure the pipe. (even though you could freakin dance on that thing and it wouldnt move as it is)
> 
> ...


They exist, but they're hardly what I would call a termination fitting.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I thought those were used to build Bannisters and railings


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

My gastite dealer catalog calls those a termination fitting... son of a b*tch... I guess you learn something new everyday. For black Iron a termination fitting sounds like a cap to me... what he is asking you for is for CSST. 

You said in your original post you ran Black Iron... so the inspector is asking you to convert to CSST?


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

mssp said:


> Hey Ogre lets see some of your gas piping! :laughing:


Well, you been looking at it for 2 weeks why dont you post a picture of the manifold and let the "plumbing experts" pick it apart.:drink:


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Maybe he wants to see the gas shut off valve and a cap or plug. That's what the inspectors would accept here in NC.


----------

